

What ISIS Could Teach the West - tswartz
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/02/opinion/nicholas-kristof-what-isis-could-teach-the-west.html?_r=0

======
tswartz
TL;DR: "These extremists use arms to fight their battles in the short term,
but, to hold ground in the long run, they also combat Western education and
women’s empowerment. They know that illiteracy, ignorance and oppression of
women create the petri dish in which extremism can flourish...Shouldn’t we use
weapons in the short run, but try to gain strategic advantage by focusing on
education and on empowering women to build stable societies less vulnerable to
extremist manipulation?"

